# "Light" board pants or "Trespass" board pants??



## van-gramsci (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm not familiar with those brands (or many of the merits of different brands at all, since I'm a snowboarding noob), but you'll definitely want something both sufficiently waterproof and breathable. Check out the "Waterproof/Breathability" thread at the top of this board. That might help you decide between the two.


----------

